# Poor Hawk



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the srtory...

My buddy calls mew to tell me..

When he arrived hom on wednesday he noticed from far away that one of his roosters was attackinmg on of his hens. He quickly exits his car to save the poor hen. Unfortunatelyy the hen was already dead and this darn hawk was eating it, well i guess had been trying to eat it. 
What he actually witnessed was the rooster attacking the hawk, when he picked up the rooster the hawk was barely moving. The rooster actually killed the hawk..

DAMN i need one of these roosters in my yard.

Here is my new hero










Here is that DAMN HAWK


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like the whole thing could of been avoided with protection for the chickens.


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

dammmmm.... this is a odd story bitter sweet.... but its life...


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that rooster for sale!?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

In the wild it would be survival of the fittest.

In this case the hawk had the short end of the stick.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats to bad about the Hawk, but like they say don't mess with the best cause the best don't mess. Viva El Gallo!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

the same thing happened with my uncle when a hawk tried do take away the chick.. hen literally flew (almost 3ft) to get to the hawk. but my uncle let the hawk go and all ended well..


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Josepe said:


> Is that rooster for sale!?




He actually got rid of it.. I already helped him find a home for him.

I would have taken him but i have too many...


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thats awesome . now you don't have to worry about that hawk .
I bet that was your best egg layer to . years ago one of my dogs killed a hen the farmer said it was his best chicken and i had to pay him 75 $ . I told him it must have laid golden eggs . never the less that dog never got out of the yard again


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

May be the rooster knocked the hawk in the soft part of the head. What were the injuries of the hawk like?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Rooster are well equipped for fighting. Those hind claws are like knives. Thats how they kill each other when they are fighting. Poor roosters just shred each other with them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's amazing. Why did he get rid of the rooster?


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

YYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaa!!!!! for the ROSTER , 
i do not feel sorry for that hawk at all there are too many of them in the sky as it is , at my home i have like 15 rosterr and all of them could fight i lose a roster like every 2 months because if one get wounded that others willl attack it unless i could catch it and put it on a cage , if it bady wounded my mon put it away for the dinner plate,roster are natural killers when it come to fighting each other and if a hawk attack one i hawk will lost an eye or be stab in the wings and die because it will not be able to fly, so score one for that Roster!!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That rooster sure took care of things!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's a sad but amazing story


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

why is it so sad altgirl35 , its sad when a hawk kill your best bird or worst they get in you loft and kill a bunch of your birds , so why do you field bad?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's sad that the hawk died, its sad that the hen died
All they want to do is survive


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Like said survival of the fittest...


And the winner is

El Gallo Azul


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

That's nature ,hawk thinking of food, rooster is thinking save one of his mates .so the circle of life goes on .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I guess it's sad that they have to kill each other to survive. Jodi, I can see your point.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> It's sad that the hawk died, its sad that the hen died
> All they want to do is survive


WELL THE PIGEON WANT TO SURVIVE TOO, HOW DO YOU LIKE BEING EATING ALIVE? A AMAIMAL THAT IS TEARING UP YOU GUTS FROM THE INSIDE AND OUT .GO TO YOU TUBE AND YOU WILL SEE ALOT OF HAWK EATTING THE POOR PIGEON ALIVE, ,


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

This is nature's way. If it isn't pigeons, it will be another bird species, or mice, rats, rabbits, etc. There is absolutely nothing you are going to be able to do about it. Except live with it. Unless you want to break Mother Nature's laws of survival, or humankind's laws of conservation.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

YEP WHEN A HUMAN IS BEING EATEN BY A SHARK ALIVE OR BEING EATING BY A TIGRE OR LION IT NATURE WAY, EVER HEAR OR SEE THE MOVIE THE GHOST AND THE DARKNESS , ITS A MUST SEE MOVIE ABOUT TWO LION THAT KILL A 140 PEOPLE AND EATEN LIVE , IT A TRUE STORY WATCH IT AGAIN IT CALL THE GHOST AND THE DARKNESS, NATURE LEAD THEM TO BOTH BEING KILL AND ARE IN A museum NOW , SO MUCH FOR NATURE
http://listverse.com/2010/10/16/top-10-worst-man-eaters-in-history/


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You just don't seem to get it.  You can blab all you want to about being eaten alive, but until you find a way to change the natural order of things, you, my friend, will just have to live with the facts of life. Argue your point all you want, but the facts are facts. It is hard to watch, but the hawks have a right to live their life as much as the chickens and pigeons.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Usually the reason for these deaths are the fault of the humans 
If the human would have protected his/her chickens the hen and the hawk would be alive


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

I Did Change The Natural Order Of Thing When I Had King Snakes Like 17 Of Them Which Love To Eat Their Pray Alive Includling Other Snake I Teach Them To Take Dead Fozen Mice Food Instead, Give Me A Live Hawk And I Bet You I Coujld Change The Way He Eats, It Be Very Hard To Go Back Once He Hand Feld


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

You changed the natural order by caging them


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yep the point is you can change the order of nature, so dont say you cant , man has been doing it since the begining of time , and we are screwing up everything on the way .like our earth getting warmer , and forests disapearing,yep dont say we cant change the order of nature


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

For individuals yes, you can make a change, although it is not the natural order of things to cage wild animals/birds. And yes you can change their diets, but again, this is not the natural order of things. You are doomed to failure if you think that by caging one or two, you will change the many. 

We had this same conversation back in December. You wouldn't change your mind back then and I don't expect to change it for you now. Be aware that, as mentioned, we humans are the ones that can protect those species we have decided are beneficial to us, but we must learn to protect, and respect all life forms that we are in contact with. 

Without hawks, snakes, etc to keep their numbers down, our world would be over run with rodents, that would eventually destroy our food grains that could lead to starvation of us humans. This is the natural order of things! This may seem to be exaggerated but is it really. Remember that rodents may kill more birds than hawks in any given area.

Although you are entitled to your opinion, by looking at the posts in this thread and past ones, your views are in the minority. Thank God. People with like opinions have lead to the extermination of many species, including the passenger pigeon.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is an interesting article i heard of a few weeks ago... my mom was telling about it but didnt believe it..


Here it is...
*Wild dogs kill 4: Pack mauls four to death in Mexico City park including one-year-old boy*
By Staff08/01/2013 06:41:00 // Latest Additions | Wild dogs kill 4: Pack mauls four to death in Mexico City park including one-year-old boy




0 Google +0 
Comment (0)


// Font size: 







By Associated Press Reporter

PUBLISHED: 01:52 EST, 8 January 2013 | UPDATED: 07:41 EST, 8 January 2013 


Dangerous: Roving packs of feral dogs have taken up residence in the caves around Cerro de la Estrella park in Mexico City

A brutal pack of wild feral dogs is being blamed for mauling four people to death in a Mexico City park - including toddler who was found partially eaten and a young woman whose arm was torn off.

One of the victims, who was in the park with her boyfriend, called her sister and pleaded for help as she tried to flee the dogs. Her mutilated body was later found in a wooded area.


Neighbors of the Cerro de la Estrella, a partly wooded, hilltop park surrounded by the city's poor and populous Iztapalapa district, first found the bodies of a 26-year-old woman and a 1-year-old child in the area on December 29, authorities in Mexico's capital said.

The woman, Shunashi Mendoza, was missing her left arm, and prosecutors said that both she and the boy had bled to death and been partially eaten.

Then on Friday visitors to the same park found the bodies of a teenage couple who had also bled to death.

'Experts have established that due to the gravity of the wounds, at least 10 dogs were involved in each attack,' Mexico City prosecutors said in a statement.

In the second attack, Alejandra Ruiz, 15, and her boyfriend Samuel Martinez, 16, had gone to the park Friday afternoon.

The girl called her sister Diana Ruiz at around 7pm pleading for help.

'Several dogs are attacking us, help me!' the girl screamed. The call then stopped.

Ruiz told Milenio Television she thought her sister was joking and still doesn't believe her sister was killed by dogs despite the call.

'What kind of dog can tear the skin from your whole arm and leave just bone and if it was an attack dog why didn't it attack her neck?' Ruiz asked. 'What's most shocking is that one of her breasts was mutilated.'

She said she later visited the place of the attack and saw no pools of blood. 'There needs to be a thorough investigation,' she added.


Killers? A Mexican newspaper ran this photo of dogs trapped at the park - those these hardly look vicious enough to mangle four humans to death

Antemio Maya, president of the Street Dog Protection association in Mexico City, also doubts that dogs could have killed the people found in the park.

'It's not the behavior of street dogs to kill humans,' Maya said.

Maya said authorities should focus on sterilizing pets and educating people about pet ownership instead of spreading the idea of killer animals.

'The authorities trapped beagles, Maltese, poodles; can you imagine how long it would take for them to kill a person?' he asked.

'A lot of people get tired of their dogs and they simply throw them on the streets,' he said. 'This is going to create a terrible hate for street dogs and that's going to lead to even more abuse.'

Mexico City Public Safety Secretary Jesus Rodriguez told Milenio Television that the bodies were not dumped in the area as some had suggested. He said the victims had bite wounds that were inflicted while they were alive and others after they had died.

He warned against visiting the park and said all the dogs in the area will be trapped and checked to see if they were involved.

At least 100 police officers were scouring the park in search of wild dogs. They had trapped 25 by Monday night, including 10 females, eight males and seven puppies. The dogs had been living in caves and crevices in the park, prosecutors said.

Experts are testing the dogs' hair for traces of human blood and will also test their stomach contents. Authorities did not say what they would do with the animals.

Local newspapers published photos of the dogs. Several looked like domestic pets, suggesting the dogs were abandoned animals or their offspring who had formed a pack or packs in the hilltop park.

Iztapalapa is a massive and poor district on the eastern outskirts of Mexico City, and stray dogs roam many of its streets. Hundreds of thousands of spectators gather each Holy week in the Cerro de la Estrella park to watch a reenactment of the mock crucifixion of Christ.

Mexico City's famed Chapultepec Park, in the city's center, also has feral dogs living in wooded areas and there have been reports of minor attacks on human, but none fatal.

In that case, animal rights activists have urged authorities not to kill the dogs, instead spaying them and either leaving them in the park or finding them homes.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Back to the "Rooster" of the year...I think there should be a Auction on this board for the "Rooster" Alias "Killer" !! I will start the bidding @ $10.00......Alamo


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

*Rooster*

Im actually picking him up this week...the other person couldnt keep him


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

10.50 next bidder


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Be careful they are known to go after humans also. LOL. I had one chase me around in Puerto Rico when I was visiting as a kid. Back when I was a little grub my great grand father use to raise rooster for fighting. They can be nasty little boogers


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I've heard that also.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

hey almondman
my friend do you remember this is a pigeon forum ?,out of all the high rank guys you are the only one that seen to be intersted on what i say when it come to Hawks , do you know why the other dont say anything because they feel the same way as i do , they love their pigeons , you seen to love the hawk more , your very protected of them are you into falconry? g i hope you not a mole and be checking on us pigeon lovers, its funny that you dont have a Albums of your birds , everyone should be proud of showig of there bird, i wish i had more space to pur more pictures of my birds, yes hawk has a right to eat but when there are too many of them ,like i told you this before the food source get scarces then they come after your pets , we talk about this before and i show you links to the problems ,but i guess you dont get it , get this you are allow to kill a problem hawk if all else fail, want proof, you only need to get permit to either trap it if that fail the Extreme! here the link for it my friend Contact your local USDA-APHIS-Wildlife Services office first if you are interested in obtaining a shooting permit. The USFWS and state wildlife agencies may issue shooting permits for problem hawks and owls if nonlethal methods of controlling damage have failed or are impractical and if it is determined that killing the offending birds will alleviate the problem. http://icwdm.org/handbook/birds/HawksOwls.asp

now if you ban me for giving helpful infor to my fellow pigeon keepers it better be good or else you going ot have a big problem with me , if you not protecting your birds why are you here and why do you have the rank that you have ? again you sould like your into falconry not pigoen keeping, take care my friend


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You had better be careful with your threats. You will not bully me into accepting your line of BS concerning BOP. If you re-read the bylaws of this forum, you would AGAIN see that talking about killing anything on this forum is forbidden. If you do get banned, it will be for persisting in agitating this thread with your thoughts of killing. Not because of anything personal between you and me. I am, however, glad to see that your other thread offers some legitimate alternatives to killing them. 

My concerns are for all living creatures. I am not a falconer and certainly not a "mole". I admit to getting very upset when i have lost birds. But I am smart enough, and mature enough, to know that we can not change the way BOP will behave if we are not going to provide adequate protection for our pigeons, chickens, or other livestock. IT IS JUST THEIR NATURE TO KILL THE EASIEST PREY THEY CAN FIND! Live with it. If you do not provide protection for your birds, it is your fault, not the hawks, if you loose birds. Man up, and accept the responsibility of your own mistakes. Also it is a fact of life for those who race or fly their pigeons that they will lose birds. It is a risk that must be accepted by many who wish to enjoy their birds. 

As to why the other mods are not stepping in, maybe they feel I am handling the matter and no further discussion is needed from them. But be very clear on this, if they thought I was out of line, they would get in touch with me very quickly. But I think that the majority of posters who have responded here have shown that they feel the same as I. So lets quit 
the bickering, agree to disagree, and let this thread get back on track. If you have more to say to me on a personal level please feel free to PM me.

And one last thing, my not posting any albums is a personal choice, and really none of your business. It does not make me less of a pigeon lover.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Almondman...You have just become my favorite person on this forum! I too hold all creatures dear to my heart. People in general need to learn to live with nature in harmony. Not work against it. Killing off predators creates a domino effect. More mice and vermin move in and so do other animals of prey. So instead of a hawk hitting on your pigeons, you may subjected to coyotes attacking your kids and pets. Nature always finds a way to balance. True, we as humans have screwed up nature..but it gives you no right to continue to screw it up. I had a hawk problem this past fall. Saw the darned thing sitting on the pigeon pen a few times. Took a couple weeks to figure out that if I install a fake owl on top of the pen, the hawks will find other hunting grounds. The pigeons are happy, the hawks are gone, no one had to die and there were no hard feelings. What it comes down to is everyone and everything...big and small, DESERVE the right to live. Humans are heartless creatures who choose to "off" anything that they don't favor. Birds of prey can cause heartbreak when they kill one of your precious birds, I agree, but let me put it this way...A few weeks ago my friend's dog was hit and killed by a car. Who do they blame? The guy who hit their dog....Or themselves for letting the dog run free? I find this a good metaphor. All animals deserve our respect and it sickens me to see people posting raves and practically sending virtual high 5's over the death of a raptor. Yeah, the rooster killed it. That should have been the end of story, but it wasn't. It's lifeless corpse was posted for all to mock and snicker over when all he was intending to do was battle hunger. And these people call themselves animal lovers...pfft.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Michy! Your comments are much appreciated, not only by me, but by 
all the others in this thread that feel the same as we do.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i am a state and federally permitted wildlife rehabilitator and cannot believe the acts of killing hawks are being condoned here
first of all they are protected under federal law
Individuals or organizations may be fined up to $5,000 and $10,000, respectively, and may face up to six months imprisonment for misdemeanor violations of the Act. Felony violations may result in fines of up to $250,000 for individuals. $500,000 for organizations, and up to two years imprisonment. 
none of us here are qualified to determine if there is an over population of hawks in any particular area
if you let your birds fly unprotected it is not the hawks fault that they were taken for dinner that is the risk you choose to take by letting your birds fly, there are more dangers than just hawks out there, i can't tell you how many pigeons i have taken in with inuries from cars, cats, shot, disease and starvation.
these were not wild pigeons these were homers and other domesticated birds
the hawks have the right to live un hindered in accordance with the migratory bird treaty act 
i will save them, i will save pigeons, i even have save mice!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for bringing up the legal side of this debate. Unfortunately, many people still take the law into their own hands and hurt or kill many protected species. Thank God for the re-habbers that do their best to save the animals brought into their care. 

As to the crux of this thread, the killing of a hawk by the rooster, it is an amazing story. But putting the story into perspective, some days the rooster wins, and somedays the hawk wins. *But this is still an act of nature, as there was apparently no interference by humans in this case. * Except for allowing the rooster and hen to be free ranging instead of protected in a coop or fly pen.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

almondman said:


> ....... If you do not provide protection for your birds, it is your fault, not the hawks, if you loose birds. Man up, and accept the responsibility of your own mistakes. ..................





Michy said:


> .... All animals deserve our respect and it sickens me to see people posting raves and practically sending virtual high 5's over the death of a raptor. Yeah, the rooster killed it. That should have been the end of story, but it wasn't. It's lifeless corpse was posted for all to mock and snicker over when all he was intending to do was battle hunger. And these people call themselves animal lovers...pfft.


I couldnt agree more, and the other sad thing is it may not just have been that hawk that suffered, but also its mate and any young they had.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> if you let your birds fly unprotected it is not the hawks fault that they were taken for dinner that is the risk you choose to take by letting your birds fly,


For which reason it was at the hawks loss this time... he entered unknown boundaries which were being patrolled by a fiery rooster who took care of business.

Its not like the rooster was trained to do so, it came as his first instinct.

El Gallo Azul -1
El Pobre hawk -0


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep, that was a fight and the hawk lost
So did the hen
Even the rooster lost, he lost his hen


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

No winners in my eyes


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

these post went way outside the boundries of losing pigeons to birds of prey if you ask me, so I can say I dont even get why some people feel the need to post messages in regaurd to it. I mean come on how does coyotes attacking children and pets even come into play??? wild animals do what they do prevention or not .


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

You honestly did not understand? Really? When one creature that preys on mice, rabbit, birds, etc. is eliminated or pushed out, another will take its place. It's natures law of balance. If you deplete your area of its natural raptors, mice and other vermon will multiply and draw in something else that will eat them. Coyotes are usually what will move in. Here in NY, they attack people's kids and eat their little fufu dogs along with cats(like filet minon to them), fowl and livestock. What would you rather have around? Something that eats a pigeon or two or something that brings risks to your whole family....including your pigeons. Get it?


----------



## ZBalge (Jan 20, 2013)

*Hawk Sanctuary*

I think we should get a kit of rollers and fly them at a hawk sanctuary. (only joking) but think of the results! We could place bets on both parties.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you breed him and sell the young roosters? LOL
Love it!


----------

